# LFTB 4/21



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Morning, in the blind with my 9yr old son. He’s got a tag and the gun this morning. Heard a few gobbles in the distance just at light but then the wind picked up and then the snow. We will see...


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Just started one too lol. Good luck to you and your boy this morning!


----------



## aw561838 (Jan 25, 2016)

I just got out myself. First time this season. I’ve spooked some deer and a couple of woodies.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Had to leave my spot to get to work. Group with 2 huge Toms under the neighbors bird feeders! Go figure...


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I was out to scout a new property, to see if the birds roost there on daily basis. Toms were back but in different trees.

Gobbling was ok but they pitched down 15 min earlier than yesterday, I’m sure the 20mph gusts had something to do with it...





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Sittin here working and watching a tom out back with 3 hens.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

We quit early, the wind and driving snow was not very fun and made hearing a challenge. Will be back out later this afternoon or in the am.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Been sitting here in heavy wind and nothing again but deer. Heading in for now.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Slow for me too. Been out all three days, not as much turkey activity as their normally is around my place. 

Sure wish the wind would quit.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just drove around my section and spotted two lone Tom's out feeding. The wind is still crazy but I'm heading back out.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Went out about 8 this morning and saw nothing but 2 jakes. Haven’t heard a gobble yet, but we’ve had high winds down here for days now. 

Gotta run to Walmart and try to find a mouth call, I can’t find any of mine or my slate, and Dunham’s being the only sporting goods store locally is closed. I’ve been using this old school push button call that I found, but it just doesn’t have the volume I need in these winds. Good luck all, and congrats to those that have scored.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sewey said:


> Went out about 8 this morning and saw nothing but 2 jakes. Haven’t heard a gobble yet, but we’ve had high winds down here for days now.
> 
> Gotta run to Walmart and try to find a mouth call


If you’re looking for volume, skip the diaphragms and grab a pot or box call. Unless you get a 2 reed squeaker, a mouth call won’t be any louder than the push button...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hoyt03 (Jul 21, 2003)

Box call has worked the best all weekend with the winds...I left all the rest of the calls in my pack


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Yankee#1 said:


> If you’re looking for volume, skip the diaphragms and grab a pot or box call. Unless you get a 2 reed squeaker, a mouth call won’t be any louder than the push button...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



I would have to disagree with that, I used to have the push button call pictured. If I'm clucking, yelping etc on my mouth call with the intent of being loud you would never have a chance of hearing a push button call. I'm sure I am not alone.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Thought the same thing...I can get pretty loud with some of my mouth calls!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just saw a lone hen. Still really windy.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Just saw a lone hen. Still really windy.


Looking at the weather tomorrow there calling for 5 to 10 mph winds, birds will be rock’en and roll’en. Better have that trigger finger ready, although I have a feeling it’s alway ready!
Flight


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Yankee#1 said:


> If you’re looking for volume, skip the diaphragms and grab a pot or box call. Unless you get a 2 reed squeaker, a mouth call won’t be any louder than the push button...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I have a box call ordered along with a diaphragm, should be here Thursday. 

Went to 3 different stores and none had any turkey hunting gear for sale, hardly any hunting gear at all. Worst part of living down in the bottom corner of the state, absolutely nothing as far as sporting goods stores or archery shops/lanes.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

way too windy for me to even think about it, can''t hear a thing, good luck. oh yeah, and for my personal comfort, it could warm up just a tad


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> I would have to disagree with that, I used to have the push button call pictured. If I'm clucking, yelping etc on my mouth call with the intent of being loud you would never have a chance of hearing a push button call. I'm sure I am not alone.


Agreed, I can definitely project a mouth call out louder than this push button can lol. But, I ordered a box call as well since I don't own one anyhow.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

This wind has got to go! I spent the afternoon running and gunning and did see birds. 5 hens total and passed on 2 Jake's. Hope I don't regret passing them, there's plenty of time yet but I do enjoy eating them.
It has to get better. I'm anxious to hear a gobble.


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

I use a Silver Thunder Extreme from Enticer Turkey Calls that can really put out some volume. Plus I don't have to worry about it getting wet as I just switch to a striker with a non-wood tip. I like the glass pots for some volume as well.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, my brother on the north end of our home farm got a nice bird this evening after my bro to the south scored yesterday. 2 down...2 to go! Hope my son is next!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Well, my brother on the north end of our home farm got a nice bird this evening after my bro to the south scored yesterday. 2 down...2 to go! Hope my son is next!


You guys are on a roll. Congrats!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Sewey said:


> Agreed, I can definitely project a mouth call out louder than this push button can lol. But, I ordered a box call as well since I don't own one anyhow.


I have practiced harder and harder, to call softly. Over the last few years, I have learned just how well they hear, and If I call, and he responds, then I cll louder, he may hangup thinking I am coming his way. plus my box call is as loud as a truck horn


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Thought I had a good setup. No love for the dekes today. No gobbling. I did eyeball a bird A LONG ways away so I went after it. I figured I had a big advantage with the wind muffling my noise. Once it saw me, it started meandering into the long grass and I knew exactly what it wanted to do. Find a nice spot and hunker down, assuming I'd pass on by. I proceeded to march as stealthily as I could straight to the spot where I lost sight, gun ready, and bam. Exactly like I planned it, I got almost on top of the bird (never saw it in the grass, just headed in the general direction) and it flushed out of the grass in an explosion of feathers and took wing. I was right on it with the gun BUT the bird was on the small side and I couldn't tell in that split second whether it was bearded. I really need to invest in binoculars... if I had been able to confirm a beard in advance of the hike, I would've shot and at point blank range. 

I did get pics of a 20 head herd of deer. I know where they live. :: evil grin ::









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

old graybeard said:


> You guys are on a roll. Congrats!


Thanks! Still a lot of long beards around, but we're on a small block and they seem to be hanging across the road a lot since the season opened. And seems to be a lot more guys hunting with the lock down going on. But the season is long and I'm sure they will start using ours more eventually. No pressure here...just enjoying the fresh air occasionally. It's nice when you're just walking from the basement door. My son is all in though...he'll hunt hard till hopefully one decides to play along. He's passed some Jake's already and had one close call on a 2 yr old. We'll both be out after them in the morning! Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Martian said:


> I have practiced harder and harder, to call softly. Over the last few years, I have learned just how well they hear, and If I call, and he responds, then I cll louder, he may hangup thinking I am coming his way. plus my box call is as loud as a truck horn



Once I locate/hear a bird my experience has also been the quieter and softer the better. I used to try to call loud but since I’ve softened it up I have called in way more mature birds.


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

You guys are killing me. I'm chomping at the bit. We (me, the boy and extended fam.) have the hunt coming up in May. Weather should be better, I hope. but enjoy the updates and especially the pics.

I wish good luck to all and hang on your every hunt. Go get em' boys & girls.


----------



## wildatheart (Apr 2, 2009)

I went out yesterday with my daughter but couldn’t find my mouth calls!!
I now have a box call ordered and is supposed to be here Saturday. Might go out and listen and do the big game stalk tomorrow. Even just to get out there with my kids.

https://www.themeateater.com/hunt/wild-turkey/how-to-kill-a-tom-without-decoys-or-calls


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Plumbgranny said:


> You guys are killing me. I'm chomping at the bit. We (me, the boy and extended fam.) have the hunt coming up in May. Weather should be better, I hope. but enjoy the updates and especially the pics.
> 
> I wish good luck to all and hang on your every hunt. Go get em' boys & girls.


My season opened up this last sat. but I got to tell you , it is ******* cold out , so my next day out will be friday, good luck to you as well sir


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Martian said:


> I have practiced harder and harder, to call softly. Over the last few years, I have learned just how well they hear, and If I call, and he responds, then I cll louder, he may hangup thinking I am coming his way. plus my box call is as loud as a truck horn


I certainly don’t call at full volume all the time. Just the particular situation I’m in right now with limited calls available to me and a hurricane coming off Lake Michigan for the past 5 days I need to get some sound out there lol.


----------

